# 55 gal.



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm getting a 55 gal tank later today. I have an oscar that I will put into it. I'm wondering if I can also add SA chichlids as well as an angel or 2? Or would there be conflict involved? I really like several different dwarf chiclids. 

Also is there any type of algae eater that can live with these fish? all 3 or any one or two of them? I try to stay away from plecos cause they crap more than they eat. But I dont like all the algae on the tank! Clean it weekly and it still builds up quickly(maybe I should turn the light of sometime).

Also where's the best place to buy chichlids? I went to a LFS and it has the big ones in their own tanks. Oscars, Angels, and JDs. But then the rest are in an assorted cichlids ank. I want dwarfs but "assorted" doesnt really help...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com

there you will find everything you need..


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

What about mixing sa cichlids and angels can I do that?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angels are S.A. Cichlids......you can mix with dwarfs but i wouldn't bother with most of the rest..


----------



## degraaf55 (Nov 5, 2012)

lohachata said:


> angels are S.A. Cichlids......you can mix with dwarfs but i wouldn't bother with most of the rest..




Is there any type of algae eaters that can go with them? Cause no algae is a good thing lol.


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen people have large pleco's in with their oscars before... I've had algae eaters in my tank with my Oscars, but only ones that are their size or larger, the smaller ones got eaten almost immediately like snacks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

mouth size rule. Oscars do grow to apsitogramma swallowing size. Oscars usually end up only fish in a 55 by the time it goes on craigslist.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Angels are cichlids, but because of their long fins and relative slowness, I would not mix them with other cichlids. Maybe some of the dwarfs would be okay, but it's a chance. The best bet for algae eaters is, of course, a plec, which you said you don't wantbecause they are messy.( However, no more so than oscars!) Maybe, if you go with dwarf cichlids, a smaller pleco like the bristlenose would be less messy? I love oscars for their personality and charm, but they do usually end up the only fish on the tank, because they're just plain predators through &through. It's part of their charm, little devils!


----------

